# bleeding/pain during sex



## 21515 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello evereyone!I need some help. For the past year or so I've had bleeding during sex. I talked to my gyn and she stated nothing was wrong with me and it could of been that he was too big. Now with my new boyfriend, I've had pain, but no bleeding (and he's bigger). The last time we had sex, there was hardly any pain, but a lot of blood. The pain is mostly with certain positions. What do you think it could be?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I think you need to see another GYN!! Bleeding is never "nothing". The pain could be related to endometriosis???


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've read that non-serious cervical erosion can cause bleeding during and just after sex. Basically, some women are prone to the cells around the cervix being scraped away during deeply penetrative positions, which causes the blood.


----------

